# is my fixture giving my tank high,med,or low,light?



## Patrick K (Sep 10, 2013)

i have a 2x24w T5HO aquatic life fixture with one 6000k bulb and one roseate bulb. its over a 29 gal tank i believe is 18 in high. is it considered high,low,or med light. im wondering because i don't know what plants to buy. im also looking to growing dwarf baby tears carpet. let me know what you think! thanks!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

More of a medium-low light, If you had another set of dual T5HO you'd be a high light tank. Dwarf baby tears might not do so well in a tank that tall but I cannot say for sure as I've only attempted them in a 22 3/4" tall tank.


----------



## Patrick K (Sep 10, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> More of a medium-low light, If you had another set of dual T5HO you'd be a high light tank. Dwarf baby tears might not do so well in a tank that tall but I cannot say for sure as I've only attempted them in a 22 3/4" tall tank.


did they carpet at all?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Should be fine, I carpeted hc cuba no problems with I believe 3x13w cfl over my 29g

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Patrick K (Sep 10, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> Should be fine, I carpeted hc cuba no problems with I believe 3x13w cfl over my 29g
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


okay thanks ill give it a try


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Patrick K said:


> did they carpet at all?


No they didn't unfortunately, It carpeted in one of my 10 gallons but that had two 23 watt CFLs.

But mind you...It's almost 5 inches higher then a 22" tall tank + 2 inches higher due to the T5's being on legs. Truthfully, sometimes it's best to just try something out. I doubted the ability for my light to grow the plant and I was right..But I never would have known for sure if I didn't try.

I just asked my LFS for a very small portion, they gave it to me for $2. Much better then buying a whole pot just to watch it die lol. The whole fun in this is experimenting !


----------



## Patrick K (Sep 10, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> No they didn't unfortunately, It carpeted in one of my 10 gallons but that had two 23 watt CFLs.
> 
> But mind you...It's almost 5 inches higher then a 22" tall tank + 2 inches higher due to the T5's being on legs. Truthfully, sometimes it's best to just try something out. I doubted the ability for my light to grow the plant and I was right..But I never would have known for sure if I didn't try.
> 
> I just asked my LFS for a very small portion, they gave it to me for $2. Much better then buying a whole pot just to watch it die lol. The whole fun in this is experimenting !


did u use pressurized co2?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope, I don't use pressurized CO2. Just DIY CO2 on the 10 gallons.


----------



## Patrick K (Sep 10, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Nope, I don't use pressurized CO2. Just DIY CO2 on the 10 gallons.


so u didnt use co2 on ur 22in high tank when trying to grow baby tears?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

No thats what I just said lol only on my 10 gallons


----------



## Patrick K (Sep 10, 2013)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> No thats what I just said lol only on my 10 gallons


thats probably why your baby tears carpet didnt grow..


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I've seen baby tears successfully grown in high light and a dirt substrate which is why I thought I'd give it a try, You don't absolutely need CO2 to grow baby tears you know...


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

This was my 29g long long ago, cuba is on the front left.

It's been so long I'm not 100% about the spec
it's either 3x13w philips CFL or 3x15 General Electric CFL or it could be
3x23w Philips CFL or 3x26 General Electric CFL
it's either diy yeast+sugar or paintball co2(probably this one)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Patrick K said:


> i have a 2x24w T5HO aquatic life fixture with one 6000k bulb and one roseate bulb. its over a 29 gal tank i believe is 18 in high. is it considered high,low,or med light. im wondering because i don't know what plants to buy. im also looking to growing dwarf baby tears carpet. let me know what you think! thanks!


I would say this is at least medium light, if not high light. I am basing this on the fact that I use 2x18w T5HO on a 20-gallon (16" tall), and I definitely have medium light.

I haven't grown HC Cuba myself, but I would definitely give it a try based on your setup. Just make sure you use CO2.


----------

